# Plans for the Forks Station and Eatery



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Can anyone help me find plans for the original station and eatery on the Colorado Central at the Forks of Clear Creek west of Denver?


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Try the Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette articles by Harry Brunk. There is extensive information on these structures.

Good luck.

Rich S


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Also you might want to try this discussion group on Colorado narrow gauge. Very knowledgable people always ready to answer questions and provide links to plans.

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/list.php?1


----------



## fhhindc (Dec 21, 2009)

I sent you a private message with contact info. I have the plans.


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By fhhindc on 02 Jun 2010 09:03 PM 
I sent you a private message with contact info. I have the plans. 

Might I be able to get a set, too? Thanx,, Gary

Email me would be better... if you like. [email protected]tampabay.rr.com


----------

